# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Dhimbje koke pas studimit

## tinushe

Pershendetje jam studente e fakultetit te mjeksise , gjithmone pas nje kohe studim kam dhimbje koke dhe kjo me shfaqet sidomos kur provoj te fle gjume. Desha te di mendimet tuaja se prej nga mund te vije kjo gje dhe si mund te largohet , Ju faleminderit

----------


## _MALSORI_

nje keshille mund te jete kjo..duket absurde por e kam provuar te vetja..dhimbja e kokes vjen edhe kur ke shikim jo te mire nga ana e syve..te gjithe mendojne se shikojne perfekt ashtu siq mendoja edhe une por kete duhet ta verifikoje nje okulist..nuk e di per ty por kjo mund te jete nje mundesi..

----------


## dielli1

_MALESORI_keni te drejt dhe eshte e vertet ajo qe thoni juve.Mandej edhe dhimbja e dhembeve(dhembit),ndikon ne dhembjen e kokes....Sa per fjaline tende qe solle me syte,une kam nje shoqe qe i ka ngjare e njejta gje.Pastaj ka vizituar mjekun dhe doli qe e ka nga problemi me syte.Mjeku i sygjeroj qe te vizitoj nje specialist(e)te syve dhe me tu vizituar,mjeku i sygjeroj syze,ku dhembja e kokes ju zhduk,(ngjarja eshte e vertete.).......

----------


## broken_smile

pershendetje tinushe  :buzeqeshje:  meqe studion per mjekesi duhet te dish edhe vete qe shkaqet e dhimbjes se kokes jane te shumta...migrene, syte, veshet, sinuset, dhembet, nevralgji, crregullime metabolike...etj etj me te rrezikshme, pra eshte e pamundur te percaktohet diagnoza pa vizituar pacientin. gjithsesi e jotja mund te jete nje cefale tensive, e cila eshte edhe ajo me e shpeshta, e shkaktuar nga stresi, lodhja, mungesa e gjumit, ankthi nga provimet, pozicioni gabuar i trupit, qafes gjate studimit... nganjehere edhe mungesa e kafeines ndikon... 
mundohu te ruash qetesine gjate studimit, bej pushime te shpeshta, mos studjo me orare te tejzgjatura por mundohu ta organizosh mire kohen, ajrose shpesh dhomen ku studion...nje shetitje ne ajer te paster te clodh pas nje dite te ngarkuar...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tinushe

Malesori dhe Dielli per kete qe sapo thate dyshoi edhe doktori im por pas kontrollit doli qe syte e mi jane shum miree,, broken_smile jam akoma ne vit te pare une  :ngerdheshje:  migrene, syte, veshet, sinuset, nuk e i kam simtopmet  e asnjeres prej tyre sic te thashe me ndodh vetem pasi qe lexoj dhe studioj , sipas mjekut tim duhet te bej fotografim te kokes por kete gje nuk e dua sepse nuk mendoj te kemi ndonje semundje , e ndijej veten shum mire ne pjese tjeter te kohes kur nuk kam per te mesuar. Gjeja qe dyshoj un mund te jete tension i kokes si pasoje e studimit po nuk  e di si mund ta vertetoj qe eshte ajoo

----------


## MARGUS

> Malesori dhe Dielli per kete qe sapo thate dyshoi edhe doktori im por pas kontrollit doli qe syte e mi jane shum miree,, broken_smile jam akoma ne vit te pare une  migrene, syte, veshet, sinuset, nuk e i kam simtopmet  e asnjeres prej tyre sic te thashe me ndodh vetem pasi qe lexoj dhe studioj , sipas mjekut tim duhet te bej fotografim te kokes por kete gje nuk e dua sepse nuk mendoj te kemi ndonje semundje , e ndijej veten shum mire ne pjese tjeter te kohes kur nuk kam per te mesuar. Gjeja qe dyshoj un mund te jete tension i kokes si pasoje e studimit po nuk  e di si mund ta vertetoj qe eshte ajoo


mud te ndodh nga dehidrimi,nga se ne shqiptaret pijm uje vetem kur te na mbetet gje ne fyt :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Elita]

Pershendetje tinushe. 
Pervec atyre qe jane thene me lart do te shtoja edhe karbohidratet. Truri ka nevoje per me shume karbohidrate, te cilat jane burim kryesore i energjise se trurit. Kur studiojme ky burim energjie harxhohet me shpejt.Bej kujdes me ushqimin. Niveli I ulur I sheqerit ne gjak jap dhimje koke. Dieta e dobet me karbohidrate shkakton humbje te lengjwve nga organizmi.
Niveli I ulur I lengjeve jep dhimbje koke, pi sa me shume uje. Ne vend te perdorimit te nje analgjeziku rrit sasine e marjes se lengjeve dhe karbohidrateve. Dmth perdor metodat jo farmakologjike ne fillim.
Anemia gjithashtu mund te jete shkaktare per dhimbjet e kokes. Te keshillloj per nje analize gjaku.
Uroj qe te kaloje sa me shpejt kjo gjendje dhe te uroj shume sukse ne studime.

----------


## teta

kontraktimi i bebzave te syrit e per nje kohe te gjate studimit,sidomos ne medicine ku do shum perkushtim,shum shpesh jan shkak te kokedhembjeve.
te besh nje vizit te okulisti,mbase ke nevoj per dioptri korigjuese

ahh tani e lexoi paske bere vizite te okulisti,te te pyes te hapi bebzat me pika,dmth nje vizite me precize,se nganjehere dipotria detektohet vetem nese behet skiaskpija.

pastaja edhe ngarkesa psikologjike eshte shka,nese gjithmon eleminojm shkaktaret organik tjer qe ti nuk dyshonne to
pacim

----------


## Marya

moj tinushe  se kuptoj pse e ke hapur temen tek pyetje per psikollogun?

----------


## Elian70

> Pershendetje jam studente e fakultetit te mjeksise , gjithmone pas nje kohe studim kam dhimbje koke dhe kjo me shfaqet sidomos kur provoj te fle gjume. Desha te di mendimet tuaja se prej nga mund te vije kjo gje dhe si mund te largohet , Ju faleminderit


me thuaj se cfare ushqimi perdor se keta "debilat" te cojne ne reanimacion....qe te studiosh e te rezistosh duhet te hash...edhe karrota per muskujt e syve...por keta harrojne qe me qumesht pluhur dhe me recel te ujezuar nuk ben dot perpara. Edhe mbingarkesa ka te beje me lodhjen. Shprehja "te kujdesesh per" ka te beje me psikologjine klinike te personit qe kerkon ndihme.

p.s. duke qene studente per mjekesi si ka mundesi qe nuk arrin te ekzaminosh vetveten???? apo je dentiste :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> Pershendetje jam studente e fakultetit te mjeksise , gjithmone pas nje kohe studim kam dhimbje koke dhe kjo me shfaqet sidomos kur provoj te fle gjume. Desha te di mendimet tuaja se prej nga mund te vije kjo gje dhe si mund te largohet , Ju faleminderit


ka te beje shume me menyren tende te jeteses ,duhet te besh nje regjim te rregullt ne jeten e perditshme duke i dhene hapesiren e duhur gjithshkaje ,duke filluar me ushqimin ,oraret,gjumin ,shetitjet ne natyre,etj,etj,nese ke probleme madhore me gjumin te sugjeroj te marresh nje lloj ilaci qe quhet melatomina eshte nje hormon qe shitet pa rrecete ne farmaci ne itali dhe duhet te kete edhe ne shqiperi,kjo eshte per te kaluar emergjencen qe te ka kapur ne lidhje me gjumin ,por kryesisht keto probleme jane komplekse dhe zgjidhen vetem duke bere nje rregjim te rregullt ne jeten e perditshme

----------


## xfiles

Thjesht mos studio aq shume se te ben dem, eshte truri jot qe po te lajmeron se po e mundon shume.

Nje sqarim per te konfirmuar ate qe po them, ty te dhemb koka kur lexon apo kur studion, pra kur lexon nje liber jashteshkollor per qef apo vetem kur lexon librat e shkolles?

----------


## Besoja

Mua me dhemb koka te pakten 3-4 here ne jave.
Me shume e ndjej kur ngrihem ne mengjes edhe pse gjumin e bej mjaft te qete.
A di dikush ndonje ilac?

----------


## teta

kur koka dhemb ne oret e paradites,mund te jet shenj e dyshimit te sinusitis frontal
bej nje grafi sinusi paranazal

----------


## hot_prinz

Dhimbjet e kokes, jane nje shenje e mire.  :Gjumash:

----------


## Elian70

> kur koka dhemb ne oret e paradites,mund te jet shenj e dyshimit te sinusitis frontal
> bej nje grafi sinusi paranazal


po ja e beri c'fare do te zgjidh????

----------


## Besoja

Faleminderit teta!
Klm!

----------


## Marya

Mate nji here tensionin o beso

Nqs eshte korrekt pi kafe se ben mire per migrenat



Dhe kur thoni se ju dhemb koka pershkruajeni me shume, 
Ku ndodhet ekzakt, tek pjesa e parme, mbrapa, apo vetem gjysma e kokes, shenjat qe mund ta shoqerojné zhurme ne vesh, apo senzacion per te vjelle, e terri e verri

Mund te jete gjithshka dhe asgje
 Duke filluar nga nje migrene banale deri ne gjene me te fundit


Atman me shkrive me ate melatonine tende , ncncncncncnc
Cfare nuk lexon ncncncnc

----------


## Norça.li

> mud te ndodh nga dehidrimi,nga se ne shqiptaret pijm uje vetem kur te na mbetet gje ne fyt







S'e ke fare gabim.
Mbi 90% i rasteve te kokedhembjes ka per shkak(tar) mungesen e ujit (dehidrimin).
Kjo me se shpeshti ndodhe kur mungojne aktivitetet fizike, kemi temperatura te uleta, pijme kafe, çaj e sherbete (cola, fanta, sprite...) te ndryshme...pastaj ndjejme dhembje koke, marrim (kryesisht) aspirin, te percjellur me nje gote uje... me c'rast uji ndikon para aspirines...  :ngerdheshje: 


*

----------


## Elian70

po ata qe kane koken e madhe a u dhemb me shume se te tjeret?

----------

